# Aquarium safe silicone?



## pandakami (Dec 1, 2014)

Looking into setting up a low tech community 10g in my room again with my female betta and noticed that I only have some moss balls and a small anubia left, along with a little rock formation for decorations. I do, however, have a bunch of big stone aquarium gravel (from when my mom had her aquarium up and running) that I was considering glueing together to make some caves/formations for the tank. That being said, I'm getting mixed information of what cheap silicone I can use that's safe and strong enough to hold up the formation. Any advice from you more experienced folks would be greatly appreciated 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a nice big thread about silicone for ya &#128512; 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/silicone-sealant-aquariums-7448/


----------



## pandakami (Dec 1, 2014)

That article was what confused me cause i though GE1 was ok then others said otherwise xD too much back and forth, I guess. But thanks though!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

I have used and would continue to use GE 1 100% silicone... It is sold at home depot and other places. IT does say "do not use for aquariums" on the label. However years of experience with 'water proof caulking and sealants' has taught me they all say something similar (it/ not for use below the water line) for legal reasons. IF you use it and it leaks, its not their fault and they won't get sued. 

The key is to make sure you get the area you are sealing really clean to create a strong bond and allow the product to cure for, I would suggest to be safe, at least double the time they indicate on the tube which is 48 hours...so I would wait in excess of 100 hours for the silicone to be fully cured.


----------



## pandakami (Dec 1, 2014)

So GE1 should be fine for my purposes then? 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Your best bet is to just pick some up from JL aquatics. Some aquarium safe silicone doesn't bond as well as made for aquarium silicone


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

Available at Home hardware. Says safe for Aquariums right on it.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

That is what I use for glueing rocks, etc. You get lots for your money.


smccleme said:


> Available at Home hardware. Says safe for Aquariums right on it.


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

The most important thing is to make sure it is 100% silicone and make sure you allow it to cure for at least double the quoted cure time on the tube to be sure it will be safe. I have not seen that product from Home Hardware, but I would imagine it does say "not for use below the waterline" somewhere on the packaging - 100% Silicone with no other products (mildew resistance) in it is what you want.

Be advised 100% Silicone is an acetic acid and will have a very strong smell as the chemical reaction occurs during curing - so do the work in a well ventilated area. The curing process is essentially complete when the acid smell is no longer detectable.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

King Ed sells aquarium silicone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

For your purposes the silicone shown in the post by smccleme is fine. You arent sealing a tank, so there are no safety issues. I let it dry for two days. I do the glueing in my living room and have had no ventilation problems. It smells a bit vinegary, but a small amount doesnt overpower the room. Just put it outside afterwards if you have concerns.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

I think I used GE 1 for my background five years ago...no issues at all. I think the sin thing is that there are no additional chemicals like mildew inhibitors etc....as mentioned before. For a sealant and structural bond I also forward the ones for aquarium use only. I think any one of the knees mentioned should be fine....just let it cure for a long time, then submerge it and rinse for a few days


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

pandakami said:


> So GE1 should be fine for my purposes then?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Yes it did become very confusing. Personally I would go with the stuff from Home Hardware. The stuff smccleme recommended. For what you need it for it would be perfect not to mention it's only about $5 for a tube. And it clearly says safe for aquariums. I've used it on many tanks and have no problems ever out of it


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

They are both the same, if you're not close to a home hardware, go for the GE 1 - 100% Silicone (which, of course is approved for incidental contact with food, no additional additives in the silicone which are put in the anti-mildew formulas which have been known to kill fish)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

I believe Mr. Pets also sells the same silicone that @smccleme mentioned for $7, but if you can get for $5 at Home Hardware, that'd be preferable.


----------

